# Any suggestions for Frankfurt or Munich?



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

I will be travelling for pleasure to Germany in mid-November - four nights in Frankfurt, then six in Munich, taking the train from Frankfurt to Munich, and returning home Munich/Frankfurt/New York (Newark) via air.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to restaurants or sights to see? This will be my first exposure to Germany - I can read and speak a little German, have traveled extensively throughout Europe, and I read maps well, and am used to taking public transport (I live in Manhattan).

I intend to see Wurzburg while in Frankfurt, and will intend to see all of the palaces of the kingdom of Bavaria - Nymphenburg, Neuschwanstein, Linderhof, etc., and the art museums of both cities, but, beyond that, I am open to suggestion.


----------



## Patrick M Thayer (Dec 24, 2004)

You might be interested in Oberammergau -- beautiful Bavarian town well known for its hand carved religious figures. I also recommend spending a few hours walking around Dachu concentration camp (near Munich) -- not a fun thing but an important history lesson -- you won't get much help from the Germans in finding it, but there is a town named Dachau -- if you research it ahead its not that hard to find.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

If you are driving from Frankfurt to Munich, you are in for a treat. In Frankfurt make sure you check out Sachsenhausen, this is a trendy area with nightclubs, eateries, etc. On your drive to Wurzburg you may want to stop in Aschaffenburg. There is a nice castle there and also an old Roman bath called _Pompeiianum_. You may want to stop at Cafe Fischer there also and sample their pastries. Further on down the road into the Spessart mountains there is the water castle at Mespelbrunn. This is a very nice structure, and their is a restaurant nearby that serves wild game. As you head towards Wurzburg, out of the Spessarts, you will enter wine country. Lots of wineries in and around the Wurzburg area, and you will find the architecture in Wurzburg quite beautiful. It is also a center for the musical arts, on a much larger scale than Wagner's Bayreuth. Meandering further down the road is Rothenburg ob der Tauber. This is a preserved medieval town and well worth a stopover for a couple of hours to walk the town. Proceeding on down the road you will get to Munich. For first-timers I always recommend walking about Marienplatz in Munich.

As mentioned, visit Oberammagau and Linderhof. Ludwig's grotto is at Linderhof. At Neuschwanstein there is also Hohenschwangau castle. I would recommend that as a tour also. It's a more practical castle. Hitler's Eagle's Nest is also interesting. There is a golf course on the climb up, in case you are a golfer. Last I was there the US Army owned the place.

M8


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

frankfurt modern art museum is very good. the classical art museums in munich are world class - there are two, right across from one another, one has smaller artifacts, one has large pieces. 

have fun


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*Love Munchen*

In Munich go to Dalmayer's if you are interested in gourmet food. It is similar to the food halls at Harrod's in London. The museums in Munich are on par with any 'national gallery'. If you like ancient Greek/Roman art go to the Glyptothek (sp?) absolutely fantastic collection of sculpture. Most famous sculpture is the marble Barberini Faun, possibly by Praxiteles. There are many small breweries often with restaurants attached - I've never tasted so many good beers - and I not usually a beer drinker. Want to sound like an old Munich native, instead of saying Guten Tag, say Gruss Gott. Have a good time.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thank you all for your suggestions . . . .*

Thank you all for your suggestions - I will make note of them, and take advantage of those that I am able.

I will not be driving while in Germany - I live in Manhattan, and have not driven a car since the late '80s, and have driven a car only twice in the last 27 years - not good training for the Autobahn. I plan on taking the train to Wurzburg, but thank you for your recommendations as far as Rothenburg ob der Tauber - it sounds rather like the Bruges of Germany in its level of perfectly preserved quaintness, as Sachsenhausen sounds like the Oltrarno of Frankfurt. (I am a big museum-goer - I'll be over there a lot.)

I have noted Dalmeyer's in Munchen, and the use of "Gruss Gott" instead of "Guten Tag" is very much in keeping with the custom in Vienna, where I have visited, some 11 years ago.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

upr_crust said:


> I have noted Dalmeyer's in Munchen, and the use of "Gruss Gott" instead of "Guten Tag" is very much in keeping with the custom in Vienna, where I have visited, some 11 years ago.


I'm not surprised by the custom in Vienna also. I was taken quite unawares visiting Munich the first time by all the neo-classical buildings mostly of a golden or Schonbrunn yellow color. It's a beautiful city, enjoy.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

upr_crust said:


> ...
> I have noted Dalmeyer's in Munchen, and the use of "Gruss Gott" instead of "Guten Tag" is very much in keeping with the custom in Vienna, where I have visited, some 11 years ago.


Also, when entering a restaurant the greeting would be "mahlzeit".

Mit freundlichen grussen,

M8


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*Danke viel, M8*

Thank you M8, for the language tip, and again to all for their recommendations. The Alte and Neue Pinakotek, the Glyptotek, and Mad Ludwig's castles (Linderhof, Neuschwannstein, and Hohenschwanngau) are all on my list of things to see. I don't know if I'll get to Asschaffenburg, as an acquaintance, living in Frankfurt, is suggesting, rather strongly, a trip to Wiesbaden, for a Sunday afternoon concert at the casino - it all sounds quite wonderful, however, and I will report back after the trip, with pictures. (I intend to attend the opera, either in Frankfurt or Munich, and I dress for such occasions, so there may be some sartorial splendour amongst the touristic photos.)



Martinis at 8 said:


> Also, when entering a restaurant the greeting would be "mahlzeit".
> 
> Mit freundlichen grussen,
> 
> M8


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

upr_crust said:


> ...I don't know if I'll get to Asschaffenburg, as an acquaintance, living in Frankfurt, is suggesting, rather strongly, a trip to Wiesbaden, for a Sunday afternoon concert at the casino - it all sounds quite wonderful...


Definitely choose Wiesbaden over A'burg. Wiesbaden is absolutely beautiful.

M8


----------



## TE Hesketh (Nov 19, 2003)

For restaurants, to my mind the best are outside Frankfurt. The best I have eaten in is Hesslers in nearby Maintal. The cooking is light and original.

If you want something more traditional try the Schlosshotel Kronberg. Good and reasonably priced (well, it would be if the dollar were a bit stronger).


In addition to the modern art museum, for a wider spectrum visit the Staedel, and while you're at it, check out the architecture museum just up the road. They sometimes have very interesting exhibitions (check whats on first).
If you're visiting Wiesbaden then you might as well carry on a bit further to Rudesheim. Its a bit touristy but still worth a visit.
Rothenburg ob Tauber is also very interesting, but I find it too full of tourists and the people who live there rather unpleasant (probably they are fed up of the tourists)
A less well known place, but also well worth a visit is Worms. 
Heidelburg is also not far away.

Regards

Rob


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*I'm back, with a sample picture . . .*

Thanks again to all for your suggestions, many of which I took.

I have a photo to share of me, hatted in traditional Bavarian style (or so said the lady at the tourist trap shop in Oberammergau), in front of Schloss Neuschwannstein. Even though the hat is a cheap tourist imitation, the shape of it does seem to complement my face.

https://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscf02332vz7.jpg


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Great photo! It's an amazing place to visit. You don't realize that it's actually a relatively modern building - I found it a similar experience to visiting the Hearst mansion at San Simeon.

The hat also looks good - you should have bought the real thing and not the tourist version.


----------

